# Earlex Spray Station 5500 Review



## Ken90712

I have this and love it, the only con I can think of is a little more room for the hose to wrap up on the bottom. The gun is of high quality. I have used it on many projects!


----------



## BerBer5985

I may have to take the plunge and buy it now knowing it comes with the small nozzle. Is the 1.5 good for most finishes? I was thinking of grabbing a 2.5 nozzle as well to spray thinned latex paint perhaps. Any reason I shouldn't get one for the home shop hobbyist type?


----------



## TheOldTimer

Just remember that this gun is a bleeder type. I used a bleeder gun and did not like it at all. I prefer the non bleeder guns.


----------



## Lance09

It makes finishing fun and easy!!! Waterborne finish's alloys you to apply multiple coats over a period of time and makes clean up a easy as well!!

Highly Recommend this kit, and the 1.0 MM needle.


----------



## JohnW

Thanks for the review, these generally get consistently positive feedback. I've gone back and forth on taking the plunge, the hang up for me is ability to spray paint (latex water based). Anyone have actual experience (good or bad) with spraying interior type latex through this unit?


----------



## mnguy

I don't have experience with any of the Earlex units, but they seem great for typical woodworking finishes. In general, 2 stage units like the 5500 do not spray 'house paints' well, even with the larger tips/needles; they just don't produce adequate pressure to siphon and atomize these paints that are made for brushing/rolling. That said, I'm sure some Jocks have great experience with this unit spraying latex; just talking general trends.

I agree with OldTimer - non-bleeder guns are better; no constant flow of air through the tip. But, non-bleeder systems are at least 2x the Earlex.

I lucked out on Craigslist and picked up an older 4 stage Wagner unit with a pressure pot, cart, paint hose, etc. for $275. I highly recommend HVLP; once you get the hang of spraying, it is fantastic.


----------



## huff

I bought an Apolo HVLP system many years ago and was very dissapointed in the gun. Loved the concept of HVLP, since I was spraying with a conventional compressor and gun. I was afraid to try an HVLP again and didn't want to spend $350 for a good gun, so went back to conventional compressor and gun. A fellow lumberjock told me about the his Earlex and how much he liked it. He even let me bring it to my shop and use it to finish a project.
I will have to admit, I was quite impressed with the price and performance. I bought one and now use it on all my finihing. I spray mostly pre-cat lacquers, but have sprayed some oil base paint with mine. I believe Earlex offers both tips as a package deal now thru most companies. I use the 1.5 for my lacquers and the 2.0 had worked for the oil base. Can't say too much about latex house paint, I've never used that on furniture or cabinets and I believe the Earlex is designed more for finishing furniture and cabinets type projects.


----------



## Earlextech

Latex paint sprays great through the 5500, but it needs to be thinned about 10%. I would also suggest using a mixer on a drill to stir latex as it's molecules are different from any other finish you might spray. Expensive airless systems have a shearing blade in them to chop up the latex so it sprays better, you can accomplish this with a $5 mixer in a drill.
If you're painting/finishing a wall, fence or deck, use the 2.0, if you are painting/finishing furniture, cabinetry or trim, use the 1.5. It does not matter what the material is that you are spraying.
Thin latex with water, but adding some flow agent to latex for finer finishes works well also.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Personally, I would never use a HVLP sprayer to spray latex paint. They are not designed for this perpose. The best sprayer for Latex is a airless sprayer. Thinning latex paint leads to many problems with the product. Drying time is impared and gloss is effected by thinning. The cure time is also a factor with excessive thinning of the product. If you want to spray color, use pigmented lacquor (water base) and have it colored to your liking. It will be much more durable then latex paint.


----------



## Flocktothewall

I have one, and have sprayed a few entertainment centers now with it, LOVE it. I agree, more room to wrap the hose would be nice.


----------



## GuyK

I purchased a Earlex 5500 just a couple of months ago and it has changed the way I finish. Spraying is something I should have done years ago but was always leary of how it would come out. The 5500 has changed all that for me. It is easy to learn and works beautiful. Also one of the nice things we have going for us hear on LJ's is that we have Sam Hamory, the Earlex Tech as a member. His knowledge and expertise was a great help to me when I first started using the 5500. Listen to what he has to say and your spraying experience will be something you are proud of.


----------



## 1504ktk

I'm having problems with my ability to spray lacquer. I am using a 1.5 needle but I have not thinned out the lacquer. My problem is that I am getting poor results as the finish doesn't come out smooth, instead it is going on almost pitted. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JesseTutt

I have the Earlex 5000, which is the earlier model. It sprays lacquer very well. Last summer I was hired to spray some cast iron lawn furniture. I contacted Earlex and was told to use the 1.5 needle and to thin the Rustoleum. The furniture turned out great.

I don't really like the bleeder feature. Running the system when not spraying only causes the compressor to heat up and if you accidently let the spray gun point at the object being finished the air can cause the finish to move. I solved the first by adding a remote power switch (long ranger) so I can switch off the compressor.

I hate the spanner wench needed to change tips! I lost one and had to buy a replacement. I wish Earlex would switch to a nozzle that could be removed with a regular wench.


----------



## 1504ktk

Thanks Jesse, i will have to try thin out the lacquer and give it another go.

keith, Regina Saskatchewan Canada


----------



## Sawdust

I have one and love it. I have not had trouble spraying anything, including paint. I used it recently to spray Cabinet Coat brand latex paint over existing stained kitchen cabinets and the finish turned out near perfect. I was very pleased. Sprayed the product straight from the can with no thinning.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review Brett


----------



## cagenuts

If the Viscosity cup was rated for a shorter time, you would then have to dilute more fluids which ultimately *increases *spraying time.


----------



## ghg47

I just finished spraying latex paint thinned about 10% on a stand-alone cabined I built for the bathroom. I used the 1.5 needle on my 5500 and the result is great.


----------

